
Benchmarks vs. The World - wyldfire
https://llogiq.github.io/2016/12/08/hash.html
======
wyldfire
> Change the input data to HashDoS every implementation suspectible to it
> until there are no more suspectible implementations .

If you pair this with reporting the worst-case lookup performance among the
inputs for each language, it might be pretty effective. Maybe create an index
that considers both hash and lookup time. And perhaps instead of crafting
specific worst-case inputs knowing the algorithm-under-test, we could just use
a wide variety of real world style inputs.

